# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Veranstaltung des Forschungszentrums für Umwelt u. Gesundheit in Würzburg, 3. Mai

## Günter Feick

Liebe Mitstreiter,

das Forschungszentrum für Umwelt und Gesundheit läd ein nach Würzburg zu einer Veranstaltung am 3. Mai mit dem Titel - "Umwelt, Gene, Infektionen? Krebsrisiken und Wege der Prävention". Die Teilnahme ist kostenfrei, der Einladungstext im Anschluß. 

Günter 


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

heute möchten wir Sie ganz herzlich zum FLUGS-Wissensforum "Umwelt, Gene, Infektionen? Krebsrisiken und Wege der Prävention" am 3. Mai 2007 in Würzburg einladen. Hochkarätige Wissenschaftler aus so bedeutenden Einrichtungen wie dem Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum, dem Deutschen Institut für Ernährungsforschung und der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft werden auf der Tagung über den aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Kenntnisstand zur Krebsentstehung und zu Möglichkeiten der Prävention informieren. 
Sie geben Antworten auf spannende Fragen: Welche Rolle spielen die Gene bei der Krebsentstehung? Welchen Einfluss haben Ernährung, Umweltfaktoren und Infektionen? Wie und wem hilft die neue Impfung gegen Gebärmutterhalskrebs? Welches Potenzial steckt überhaupt in der Entwicklung von Impfstoffen? Können wir unser Immunsystem manipulieren, so dass Krebs besser zu behandeln ist? Und wie sieht ein Lebensstil zur besseren Krebsvorsorge eigentlich aus?

Die Teilnahme an der Tagung sowie der Mittagsimbiss im Hotel Rebstock in Würzburg sind kostenfrei. Die Tagung wird von der Bayerischen Landesärztekammer als Fortbildungsveranstaltung anerkannt. 

Zur verbindlichen Tagungsanmeldung können Sie die Online-Registrierung nutzen: 
http://www.gsf.de/flugs/neu/index.php 

Für weitere Fragen steht Ihnen das FLUGS-Team gerne zur Verfügung (Tel. 089/3187-2710, -2711).

Wir freuen uns, Sie in Würzburg auf dem FLUGS-Wissensforum begrüßen zu können!

Herzliche Grüße

Britta Barlage & Ulrike Koller
FLUGS - Fachinformationsdienst Lebenswissenschaften, Umwelt und Gesundheit 


**************************************************  **************************************************  *****************
Der FLUGS - Fachinformationsdienst Lebenswissenschaften, Umwelt und Gesundheit ist beim GSF - Forschungszentrum für Umwelt und Gesundheit, einer Großforschungseinrichtung im Verbund der Helmholtz-Gemeinschaft Deutscher Forschungszentren e.V. mit Sitz in Neuherberg bei München angesiedelt. FLUGS hat als Fachinformationsdienst zu Umwelt- und Gesundheitsfragen das Ziel, Multiplikatoren mit wissenschaftlich fundierten Informationen in ihrer Arbeit zu unterstützen, arbeitet in direkter Nähe zur Wissenschaft und profitiert von der Fachkompetenz und Neutralität sowie den guten Kontakten des Forschungszentrums zu anderen Wissenschaftseinrichtungen. 

Weitere Informationen zu FLUGS finden Sie auf unseren Internetseiten unter http://www.gsf.de/flugs. Hier können Sie auch sämtliche bisher erschienenen Fachinformationen, Beiträge zu Fachseminaren, Ankündigungen etc. zu Themen aus dem Bereich Umwelt und Gesundheit einsehen und die entsprechenden Texte im pdf-Format downloaden.


Das FLUGS-Team erreichen Sie unter
Tel.: 089/3187-2710, -2711, -2526
e-Mail: flugs@gsf.de 
http://www.gsf.de/flugs 
FLUGS - Fachinformationsdienst

GSF - Forschungszentrum
Abteilung Kommunikation
Ingolstädter Landstraße 1
85764 Neuherberg
85764 Neuherberg

----------

